# My Current Makeup Storage! (AKA THIS Is Why I Put Myself On A "LOW-BUY") * PIC HEAVY *



## PixieDancer (Apr 25, 2014)

*My Current Makeup Storage! (AKA THIS Is Why I Put Myself On A "LOW-BUY") * PIC HEAVY **

*I recently organized all my makeup into an Elfa Platinum Medium 10-Runner Frame storage unit from *
*The Container Store.*
*http://www.containerstore.com/shop/elfa/components/elfaDrawersAccessories*

*I used (6) 1-Runner Mesh baskets and (2) 2-Runner Mesh baskets and added a Driftwood Melamine Top.*
*I also added drawer organizers to customize my drawers.*
*http://www.containerstore.com/shop?showDS=true&Ns=default&Ntt=drawer+organizers&submit=*

*My Vanity Mirror is from Vanity Girl Hollywood. (Broadway Mirror in Silver)*
*http://www.vanitygirlhollywood.com/lighted-vanity-mirrors/broadway-table-top-lighted-vanity-mirror.html*

*The clear acrylic storage containers are from MUJI. http://www.muji.us/store/storage/acrylic-cases.html*
*I have (3) 5-Drawer units and (2) 2-Drawer Large Units*

*One day I will get a proper "vanity-style" desk/counter! But until then, my dresser drawers that store some of my clothes works just fine and conserves space in my "smaller than I'd like" master bedroom. I added a cheap bar chair from Walmart. Didn't want to splurge too much on things I know will be replaced when I finally get around to getting a setup that I LOVE! The Elfa, Mirror, and MUJI Drawers will stay!*

*I promised all my girlies in the "Low-Buy Thread" (http://www.specktra.net/t/185789/resolution-low-buy-2014-who-wants-to-play) that I would post my organization when I had it all done... *
*So, here's the "pretty" ugly truth! HeeHee *


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 25, 2014)

Great collection.  I have the Elfa organizer, but in the X-Narrow.  I think I'll get the wide one in their next Elfa sale.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 25, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Great collection.  I have the Elfa organizer, but in the X-Narrow.  I think I'll get the wide one in their next Elfa sale.


  When I told the rep what I wanted it for, he advised me against the wide. I think because the wider it is, the more unstable it might be if you had too much weight in the drawers. So I was nervous to go with anything bigger than the medium. And when I pull out some of the drawers, you can tell there's some weight in those babies. This one has lots of room but stills feels very stable and secure. 
  I'd love to see your Elfa! (I showed you my Elfa, now you have to show me yours! HeeHee)


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 25, 2014)

Mine is a complete mess right now.  Lately, I've been just throwing stuff in there, so I have to reorganize it all.  I'm still planning to do my own "here's my stash" post someday, but I need to  weed out some more things and incorporate my recent onslaught of purchased makeup and skin care.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Apr 25, 2014)

@PixieDancer  - DANG!!!! What a collection!!!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 25, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> @PixieDancer  - DANG!!!! What a collection!!!!


  Now DON'T start! LOL I should be banished from low-buy for even HAVING this much makeup... but that's the single biggest reason why I NEED you guys! LOL
  Now, get outta here and don't get any ideas!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 25, 2014)

:nods: Yep. That's a lot.  Great organization, though!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow!! Amazing collection and so organized! Look at all those blushes and lippies!! So pretty! :eyelove:


----------



## LinenWhite7 (Apr 26, 2014)

It looks GORGEOUS! Way to go!


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice job on organizing!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 26, 2014)

I love your stash! The Elfa looks like the perfect organization system. And you can never go wrong with Muji, I need more of those, too.
  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 26, 2014)

That is some stash, @pixiedancer!  I can see what you mean about it being too much to know what exactly you have.  The organization is great!  I would love to have mine so organized.  I did put mine in these 4 drawer containers but they're not as easy to see as yours. How did you organize your lippies?  I have mine by color, but I wondered if there was a better way.


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 26, 2014)

Love the way you have everything organized. No matter how big or small our own stash is, having everything neat and organized ensures that we know exactly what we have and can make us of it. Good job!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 26, 2014)

Amazing collection and oh so organized!!!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 26, 2014)

Can't stop looking!


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 26, 2014)

Awesome set up and organization, it's inspiring me to get my collection in order.  Lovely makeup of course, tried not to look to hard at the eye shadows lol in case I wanted to try one!


----------



## MissTania (Apr 26, 2014)

Congratulations on finishing you organization project! It looks like everything is within sight and reach. Must be such a relief for you to have conquered this lol.


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 26, 2014)

oooooo it's lovely! what an organized and beautiful collection you have. Do you use all the stuff in boxes or are they still untouched?
  i ask because i keep some stuff in boxes if i'm unsure on it but i can't seem to throw my boxes out. i have a ginormous box of boxes in my garage LOL


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 26, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> *I recently organized all my makeup into an Elfa Platinum Medium 10-Runner Frame storage unit from* *The Container Store.* *http://www.containerstore.com/shop/elfa/components/elfaDrawersAccessories* *I used (6) 1-Runner Mesh baskets and (2) 2-Runner Mesh baskets and added a Driftwood Melamine Top.* *I also added drawer organizers to customize my drawers.* *http://www.containerstore.com/shop?showDS=true&Ns=default&Ntt=drawer+organizers&submit=* *My Vanity Mirror is from Vanity Girl Hollywood. (Broadway Mirror in Silver)* *http://www.vanitygirlhollywood.com/...broadway-table-top-lighted-vanity-mirror.html* *The clear acrylic storage containers are from MUJI. http://www.muji.us/store/storage/acrylic-cases.html* *I have (3) 5-Drawer units and (2) 2-Drawer Large Units* *One day I will get a proper "vanity-style" desk/counter! But until then, my dresser drawers that store some of my clothes works just fine and conserves space in my "smaller than I'd like" master bedroom. I added a cheap bar chair from Walmart. Didn't want to splurge too much on things I know will be replaced when I finally get around to getting a setup that I LOVE! The Elfa, Mirror, and MUJI Drawers will stay!* *I promised all my girlies in the "Low-Buy Thread" (http://www.specktra.net/t/185789/resolution-low-buy-2014-who-wants-to-play) that I would post my organization when I had it all done... * *So, here's the "pretty" ugly truth! HeeHee *


I love your collection pixiedancer


----------



## MACina (Apr 26, 2014)

*Stunning, PixieDancer*













  Loveeeeeeeeee your collection


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Apr 26, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *PixieDancer* 

 
  Now DON'T start! LOL I should be banished from low-buy for even HAVING this much makeup... but that's the single biggest reason why I NEED you guys! LOL
  Now, get outta here and don't get any ideas!




  Hehehe!!!  I think you have a lovely collection with a huge variety of colours and finishes, which makes you a perfect candidate for a low buy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I love how perfectly organized everything is...it looks so pretty and accessible!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 26, 2014)

Love your collection. I'm inspired to work on mine today. Let's see how far I get.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 26, 2014)

Luv it! The Elfa's look nice, hadn't seen them before. And I so was getting that Occ lip tar set lol but it sold out.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 26, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Love your collection. I'm inspired to work on mine today. Let's see how far I get.


 You can do it sis lol I have faith in ya.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 26, 2014)

Amazing collection and storage!  Thanks for sharing it.  I have two questions that hopefully you or anyone wouldn't mind answering.

  1)  Why do all you MAC lovin' ladies keep the boxes?  I'm not judging, I'm genuinely interested.  People mostly seem to do it with MAC.

  2) How in the world do you post multiple pics next to each other?  Any time I try it, they just post beneath the previous pic.

  Thank you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 26, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> *I recently organized all my makeup into an Elfa Platinum Medium 10-Runner Frame storage unit from *
> *The Container Store.*
> *http://www.containerstore.com/shop/elfa/components/elfaDrawersAccessories*
> 
> ...


Great organization and very pretty collection  but... keep it away from light if possible, light ( and heat ) is so bad for makeup and fragrances. Otherwise, it's


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 26, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Amazing collection and storage!  Thanks for sharing it.  I have two questions that hopefully you or anyone wouldn't mind answering.
> 
> 1)  Why do all you MAC lovin' ladies keep the boxes?  I'm not judging, I'm genuinely interested.  People mostly seem to do it with MAC.
> 
> ...


Lol, that is true. I mainly keep the boxes of certain items if I may swap it or if it's not used, may give it away as a gift. The LE boxes I keep on a shelf, kinda of decorations


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 26, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Amazing collection and storage!  Thanks for sharing it.  I have two questions that hopefully you or anyone wouldn't mind answering.
> 
> 1)  Why do all you MAC lovin' ladies keep the boxes?  I'm not judging, I'm genuinely interested.  People mostly seem to do it with MAC.
> 
> ...


  I mainly keep the lipstick boxes. They help the product to fit neatly in my organization and they have the names on top so I can clearly read the names. I keep the boxes from most of my lip products not just MAC. Some of the other products that I do keep the boxes for it's because of storage. It helps some items to "stand up" and its easier to store boxes or box shaped items than other random shapes.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Great organization and very pretty collection  but... keep it away from light if possible, light ( and heat ) is so bad for makeup and fragrances. Otherwise, it's


  Thanks! Yeah, it's only near light when I turn on my vanity lights to do my makeup. All my fragrances are stored in a cool/dark cabinet. So are my makeup backups that aren't being used.
  Thanks for the tip! It's a good reminder!!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 26, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> 1) I kinda already answered this in this post... but it's mostly for color/name reference. It's a lot easier to find what I'm looking for when I can see the name at a glance. As you can see, I didn't always do that. I found it helpful the bigger my stash grew!
> 2) As for the pics... I uploaded them and clicked on small view. Once one uploaded, I clicked next to the photo I loaded. Space bar 3x's, then uploaded the next pic. I think if you don't click on the screen where you want the next picture to load, it automatically puts it below. And if you click on medium or large, sometimes the pics are too large to display side by side. HTH


  Oops, sorry.  I just saw pretty makeup pictures and ignored words.  Thanks for explaining it again.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 26, 2014)

boschicka said:


> Oops, sorry.  I just saw pretty makeup pictures and ignored words.  Thanks for explaining it again.


  No... you were good. I had just answered it in the same multi-quote post from another member. That wasn't stated at you like "I already answered this before" I was just telling you that I was repeating myself in my post. Just in case you had read my other responses. You were all good...


----------



## Starlight77 (Apr 26, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> oooooo it's lovely! what an organized and beautiful collection you have. Do you use all the stuff in boxes or are they still untouched?
> i ask because i keep some stuff in boxes if i'm unsure on it but i can't seem to throw my boxes out. i have a ginormous box of boxes in my garage LOL
> 
> It's about 50/50. Some stuff I leave in the boxes to remind myself that it hasn't been used. OR to more clearly see what the product is. I used to throw out boxes, but once my stash got so big, I was having a hard time locating my single shadows and individual lipsticks, etc. So, having them in the boxes with the names facing up is like a quick reference guide. I do find it hard to part with LE packaging. So I keep a lot of those boxes too.


  I keep them for same reasons or because the limited edition boxes are just pretty. i prefer it. i'm also OCD about them LOL. 
  I love your collection. i think i want to get a muji drawer now. i'm admiring your set up. wonderful as always !! thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 26, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> I keep them for same reasons or because the limited edition boxes are just pretty. i prefer it. i'm also OCD about them LOL.
> I love your collection. i think i want to get a muji drawer now. i'm admiring your set up. wonderful as always !! thank you so much for sharing.


  I was really surprised how much I like my MUJI drawers! The 5 Drawer model is great for storing lipsticks... as you can see! 
  You're welcome hun. I always like looking at other people's storage. Gives me some good ideas!


----------



## LouGarner (Apr 26, 2014)

you are so organized. I love your collection


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 26, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> you are so organized. I love your collection


  Thanks! Trust me... this was a LONG time coming! I just had makeup everywhere! 2 Train Cases, a ZUCA bag, boxes under my bed... It was bad! I really NEEDED to get organized! So it was more of a forced necessity! LOL


----------



## beautycool (Apr 27, 2014)

Love this I will need to defo sort mine out but am going to wait till we move


----------



## JulieDiva (Apr 27, 2014)

Great collection!!!!  I can see why you are on a low buy...good for you!


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 27, 2014)

It's hard to look away from all the pretties. I want to invite myself over for a playdate yet I can see why you wanted to get organized and start the low-buy purge and lifestyle change.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 29, 2014)

Beautiful!!  Come do mine!!!


----------



## aradhana (May 25, 2014)

Wow I like your setup! I might get some muni drawers as well. I like that they are transparent - it means you can easily see what you have and be reminded as well what you need or don't need!


----------



## beautycool (May 27, 2014)

Hi ladies anyone seen this about ?   Thank you x


----------



## PixieDancer (May 28, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Thank you x


  I don't think I've seen that specific one, but the Container Store has some different acrylic organizers that are similar.


----------



## beautycool (May 28, 2014)

Hi thanks Hun but I found it now on a USA website  My friends going to order me one  It's perfect for palletes I reckon    Thank you Hun x


----------



## PixieDancer (May 28, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Thank you Hun x


  YES! It does look like it will work nicely for palettes! Let us know how it works out!
  Where did you end up finding it?


----------



## beautycool (May 28, 2014)

http://www.houzz.com/photos/4651464/Mexse-Drawer-Organizer-with-3-Compartments-modern-cabinet-and-drawer-organizers-   Sorry had to find it on my phone again lol  It took me two days n two nights to find this again   I couldn't find it on the history of my phone I couldn't find it on my saved bookmarks even though I did save it  Couldn't find it on my reading list  Then I looked again after50 attempts lol And found it yesterday I think it was  Hooray!!!!!! It's def coming home to me lol   Will get my friend to post it and well wrap it to get to uk    So it may take a while for it come x   It prob be quicker u buying it first lol  if u do let me know how it goes   But I reckon it be just brill x  I will get my friend to order one ASAP xxxx


----------



## Shellcat (May 31, 2014)

It looks great, girlie!!!   Do you just love the VG mirror????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wish I would have made that purchase a long time ago!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi don't you get annoyed taking products out of boxes I do  But that's when it's not stored properly  I hope when I get my new vanity I keep it tidy with storage x  If not I'm in trouble again lol   I'm one of these that leaves items out x      I'm getting a few five drawer muji at some point I have seperates from muji as worked out cheaper  But they been in there cardboard box for five months don't see any point in taking them out ATM  As we be moving soon    I'm frightened that I won't have enough room x in my new bedroom


----------

